# N Scale Buildings/Structures 1920's



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone makes buildings/structures, cars, etc. for the 1920's? I would like to do a 1920's layout.

Thanks,
James Sontag


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

There are a lot of laser-cut building kits that would work for the 20's. Locos and rolling stock shouldn't be a problem either. Vehicles from that era are going to be the major problem, but that's the case for many decades........the 50's are covered pretty well by Mini-Metals, and the modern '90s+ era has decent coverage, especially in trucks, but the 60's,70's and pre-WW2 are all limited.


----------



## ReeferLover (Apr 24, 2016)

*Design Preservation Models*

ALL of the DPM will work perfectly for this era.
I model 1910-1914, and find plenty of buildings, both DPM and others, that either fit in right out of the box or only require a slight modification (different roof, different door, etc).

Vehicles in model T era are almost non-existant. Luckily in my era I can still legitimately include horse/wagon/carriage on the layout. In the late 20s you will find a few model As out there to use. But if you cheat ahead slightly into the early 30s you will find many.

Best of luck.
I would LOVE to see pics as you progress.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum ReeferLover. I'm guessing that your name has to do with railroad rolling stock and not other rolling material.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

ReeferLover said:


> ALL of the DPM will work perfectly for this era.
> I model 1910-1914, and find plenty of buildings, both DPM and others, that either fit in right out of the box or only require a slight modification (different roof, different door, etc).
> 
> Vehicles in model T era are almost non-existant. Luckily in my era I can still legitimately include horse/wagon/carriage on the layout. In the late 20s you will find a few model As out there to use. But if you cheat ahead slightly into the early 30s you will find many.
> ...


Thanks man. I am looking at DPM on the Walthers site. They look really cool and good.

Yeah, I have a VERY hard time trying to find cars from the era, Models A or Model T's. That is why I wanna do something along the lines of a small town/country scene, New England perhaps, maybe Norman Rockwell like. 

Anyway, long way from anything. Trying to find buildings, engines, and all the other stuff for the era I want to do, then jump in with both feet and do this.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model-T cars& trucks*



James said:


> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone makes buildings/structures, cars, etc. for the 1920's? I would like to do a 1920's layout.
> 
> Thanks,
> James Sontag


James;

There are some brass, N scale, model-t cars out there. I have some of these brass kits. They are made by a company called
(M.Greenhalgh Co.
3623 So. Yampa Way
Aurora, Colorado 80013
and sold under the name" Tel's Novel T"

I bought them years ago so they may be marketed by a different Co., or even out of production, now. Still, if your doing 1920's these would fit in perfectly, so it's worth a search.
The tiny models are quite detailed, and can be soldered, or super-glued together. I have a photo showing one of the complete Model Ts below.
Another source for early autos is "the Wheel Works" they make a variety of trucks and cars in cast metal, glue together, simple, kits. Some/most of these may date from the 1930s or 1940s; but they look old and you might be able to backdate them. I think you were also considering modeling the 1940s. Any of the aforementioned vehicles would fit that time period. Older cars would still be around, along with the latest models. During world war 2 car companies stopped making new cars and started making Jeeps, tanks, and military trucks. These are also available in N scale. Wartime restrictions made people keep their older cars longer since there were no new ones.
I agree with the other answers concerning Design Preservation Models buildings. They would fit either the 20s or 40s as brick and stone structures can last for decades, or even centuries.

hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you so very much. I will search for these as they look very nice.

James


----------

